# bench press



## cheif (Apr 7, 2010)

body weight 150lbs  5'9" tall bench 365lbs 1repmax just wondering good bad what do youthink


----------



## Arnold (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, I think that is a very good press for a 150lb guy.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 7, 2010)

It's alright, I think an average 150lb guy can bench 500lbs, so you're doing pretty good.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 7, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> It's alright, I think an average 150lb guy can bench 500lbs, so you're doing pretty good.


 
I can't even roll a 500lb barbell!


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 7, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I can't even roll a 500lb barbell!



Wow, you need to start hittin the weights. 
I reverse curl 500


----------



## Phineas (Apr 7, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Wow, you need to start hittin the weights.
> I reverse curl 500



Whatever. I just look at 500 lb BBs and they reverse curl themselves.

But, if you need to use your arms I won't judge. Maybe eat more if you wanna be like me..moving barbells with your eyes, you know...


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 7, 2010)

cheif said:


> body weight 150lbs  5'9" tall bench 365lbs 1repmax just wondering good bad what do youthink


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah, that is an excellent near elite bench press for the size you described. 

Do I believe you have done this, not certain.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 7, 2010)

I just love it when people post a "uuhh I can lift this much on this exercise..is that good?"

Are you proud of it? Is it success in lieu of your goals?

If you really did bench that much then kudos, I think that's mind-blowing. But, you'll never meet me. You don't know me. I'm not a hot chick, nor am I the world's greatest bodybuilder.

So, why the hell do you care what I think???

Lift for yourself, not randoms on the internet.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 7, 2010)

cheif said:


> body weight 150lbs  5'9" tall bench 365lbs 1repmax just wondering good bad what do youthink



What do you want? A fucking cookie?


----------



## Phineas (Apr 7, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> What do you want? A fucking cookie?



Well, Gaz, isn't cookies what this is all about?? I mean come on! Why else work out? I just want some fucking cookies, damnit!!!


----------



## Phineas (Apr 7, 2010)

cheif said:


> body weight 150lbs  5'9" tall bench 365lbs 1repmax just wondering good bad what do youthink



Look man, I'm sorry for all the asshole comments, but you need to understand something about this board...

If you ask smart, detailed questions and give objective advice when you can then we'll be respectful and truly try our best to help. Some times we come off a bit critical but that's only because we were ALL beginners at one point, and we don't want these new-comers to make the same wasteful mistakes we made.

However, if you come on and ask unproductive questions or make comments that are clearly for ego-stroking purposes then you should probably expect an onslaught of sarcasm and just general jackassery....no, that is not a word.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 7, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> What do you want? A fucking cookie?


 
I"ll take a cookie!


----------



## bodom (Apr 7, 2010)

strong troll, weak shit


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 7, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I"ll take a cookie!



*slaps FMJ in the head*

Stay with the program, cocoa cocoa puff!

*THERE WILL BE NO COOKIE CONSUMPTION ON MY WATCH.*


Um, I benched 90 once.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 7, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *slaps FMJ in the head*
> 
> Stay with the program, cocoa cocoa puff!
> 
> ...


 

But... it's...  carb day...


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 7, 2010)

FMJ said:


> But... it's...  carb day...



Alright. Maybe just one.

So uh, whatcha bencin' these days?


----------



## FMJ (Apr 7, 2010)

Ha ha haaaa! Shit... Nothin like these bench monsters are pushin.
Frankly, I never max out. I never have a need to do 1 rep of my max so who the hell knows. Before my shoulder started bothering me, I was probably pushin 160 or so for 5. I could maybe push up 200 for 1 or 2 but no way could I even budge 250 or 300... 365lbs? Not in this lifetime. 

How about you DM.. I know you got more than 90 up.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 8, 2010)

Everybody knows your bench max is what defines you as a man.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 8, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Everybody knows your bench max is what defines you *as a man*.


 
Or in my case, a 16 year old girl.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 8, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Or in my case, a 16 year old girl.



Maybe skipping is more your thing?

Or hopscotch?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 8, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Or in my case, a 16 year old girl.




Oh sixTEEN.

For a second that looked like i was dangerously out of touch with today's youth, haha.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 8, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Everybody knows your bench max is what defines you as a man.



Pfff, everyone knows real men cheat curl, upright row, shrug, and reverse wrist curl.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 8, 2010)

cheif said:


> body weight 150lbs  5'9" tall bench 365lbs 1repmax just wondering good bad what do youthink



Haha! I didn't even notice this was his first post.

I'm surprised Merkaba's not here yet "welcoming" him to the board, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 8, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Pfff, everyone knows real men cheat curl, upright row, shrug, and reverse wrist curl.



In the power rack. The most manly of all racks.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 8, 2010)

Honestly, I have no idea what my max bench would be. Firstly, I really don't have the time or patience it would take to go from station to station collecting all of the 45lb. plates. Secondly, I have made such a concerted effort *NOT* to max out (or bench press at all really) in front of others because of the mass exodus/communal depression that might ensue.


I'm considerate that way.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 8, 2010)

DaMayor: Proven cause of 95% of all gym-related mass suicides.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 8, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> In the power rack. The most manly of all racks.



I think the worst one I've ever seen was this guy doing seated 1/4 ROM wrist curls in the cage. I couldn't believe my eyes. I waited for 10 minutes to do my squats.

We should follow suit with the lunk alarm and instill *dumbass alarms *in gyms around the world. Fire the alarm if a gym member....

-uses the squat rack for any isolation or any exercise PERIOD than can be done anywhere else and doesn't necessitate use of the rack's safety features 
               -this includes random sport-related core exercises AND step-ups 
-performes exercises within two or three feet of the dumbbell rack just so they can watch themselves in the mirror
-discusses in an overly-loud fashion with their buddies what muscle(s) they're "hittin" today
-askis or OFFERS (I HATE that) spots on exercises which UNDOUBTEDLY don't need spots (I'm talking if you're doing isolation (I just threw in an accessory work day and was doing low-intensity high-volume preacher curls and this over-enthusiastic monster asked if I wanted a spot....what? am I gonna throw out my spine preacher curling 65 lbs???)
-spots for you but lifts the weight for you rather than act simply as an emergency (precautionary) helper
-"offers" advice without your seeking it and advises based on personal belief rather than objective, scientifically-based information (e.g. "naw dude if you squeeze your pecs with cables and hold it you'll tone your inner chest better")
-cheats on isolation lifts -- which COMPLETELY negates the point of isolation in the first place, by the way....
-loads the BB on a bench press only to end up dropping it on the eccentric while they're buddies yell "ALL YOU BRO!! ALL YOU!!"
-wears a weight belt thinking it justifies their extremely-rounded back on deadlifts

Okay, enough ranting for now.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 8, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Honestly, I have no idea what my max bench would be. Firstly, I really don't have the time or patience it would take to go from station to station collecting all of the *4.5lb*. plates.


 
Here.. let me get that for you DM... You always mess up when it comes to decimal points! Silly. 




DaMayor said:


> Secondly, I have made such a concerted effort *NOT* to max out (or bench press at all really) in front of others because of the mass exodus/communal depression that might ensue.
> I'm considerate that way.


 
Is this that excessive gas thing again?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 8, 2010)

My question is how much can you bench press if I tea bag you mid-rep?


----------



## FMJ (Apr 8, 2010)

CowPimp said:


> My question is how much can you bench press if I tea bag you mid-rep?


 

Why don't you ask, "how much weight can you drop on your adams apple"
Basically the same question.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 8, 2010)

CowPimp said:


> My question is how much can you bench press if I tea bag you mid-rep?



Depends. How much do your balls weigh?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 8, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Depends. How much do your balls weigh?



I find your response *DISTURBING*.



> Is this that excessive gas thing again?



Of course not. No flatulence could escape my double canvas squat suit.....with matching cape, of course. Now with the threat of being tea-bagged, I guess I'll have to buy the helmet as well. 
Damn it! It's tough being a Super Hero.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 8, 2010)

vid?


----------



## nova1970sb (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah i would say get proof, i am no where the best out there probly just mediocre. but im 5 9 ish (havent really measured myself) and i weigh 172lbs. but i bet my max bench is somewhere in the low 200's.


----------

